# Super Bowl Appetizers...



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm looking for some ideas on something unique to bring to a SB party. I want something I can do most of the prep ahead of time but will have the use of an oven but want to try to stay away from the stove. 

Was considering making these chicken liver, scallop and bacon apps that inspired me to reach out to ya'll for your suggestions, go-to winner apps

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/29/dream-super-bowl-snack-recipes_n_2569103.html


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 31, 2015)

So now I'm thinking about making mushroom stuffed beef rolls wrapped in bacon with a cold dip. 


Going to pound thin sliced eye round of beef and stuff it with dried porcini and wild mushroom duxelle, wrap it in bacon and serve it with a beefy creme fresh dipping sauce. Sounds like a umami bomb and all I need to do at the party is pop them in a screaming oven.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 31, 2015)

That Rumake looks really good, but I will have to make it another time as we provide the main dishes and neighbors provide the apps.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 31, 2015)

What time should I show up!?


----------



## daveb (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds like your on the way to Negimaki. http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/02/grilling-negimaki-japanese-beef-rolls-recipe.html

I've done these with blanched scallions and with asparagus with good results. No reason (that I know of) that you couldn't use the same technique with shrooms. Or offer a little variety.

Suggest you put one of your de Buyers in your pocket should oven space get tight. Better that way anyway. Pics or it didn't happen.:hungry:


----------



## daveb (Jan 31, 2015)

It happened.


----------



## Oaken (Jan 31, 2015)

daveb said:


> It happened.








I make stuffed mushrooms with cream cheese and sausage for groups. Super easy and always a hit.


----------



## panda (Feb 1, 2015)

you're in NC, you must do some sort of barbecue!
grilled pork kebabs & smoked wings perhaps


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 1, 2015)

So as it turned out I'm making Tandoori chicken roulades topped with tzatziki, tabouli on lavish bread. 

I SV 4hr/140 boned dark meat chicken and used tranzglutaminase to attach two thighs together and seasoned the outside with a fresh Tandoori rub I made. cooled after cooking. 

For the test all did was slice the roulades 1/4 thick, topped with tandoori paste and broiled then for 5-6 min till paste and chicken was charred a bit and chix warm. Then topped them with fresh tzatziki, tabouli on a square of lavish bread. They're savory, spicy, fresh and clean and the chix is juicy and meaty. I'l take some shots of them in action tonight at the SB party. Go Pats!


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 1, 2015)

That sounds awesome Dennis!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 2, 2015)

That looks great MB!


----------

